# Asemanari romana - catalana



## los_setenta

Stie cineva pe-aici explicatia asemanarilor de vocabular dintre romana si catalana: joc, foc, nou, ou, meu, suc, cap, gratuit, nebot, trofeu, fugim, dormim... etc. ?


----------



## jazyk

Limba latină.

_Meu _și _trofeu _(troféu) există și în portugheză.

Avem și _ou_, dar înseamnă _sau _(cf. sp./it./cat./fr. o, lat. aut).


----------



## los_setenta

Ma refer la explicatii legate de contacte aparute dupa formarea populatiilor de limba cu origine latina. Pentru ca Portugalia era aproape, Romania era in partea cealalta a Europei, apropo de meu si trofeu. Joc, foc, nou, ou si celelate exemple apar doar in romana si catalana, nu si in franceza, italiana, spaniola... 

La multi ani pe 2011!


----------



## OldAvatar

Întotdeauna mi-a plăcut să pun aceste similitudini în relație cu migrația vizigoților. Dar, bineînțeles, că nu pot avea pretenția ca această teorie să fie 100% adevărată. Poate să fie interesantă, doar așa, poate, ca subiect de discuție.

Toate cele bune,
OA


----------

